

Senator questions Apple over iPhone tracking - sushumna
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/04/senator-questions-apple-in-wake-of-ios-tracking-scandal.ars

======
Stormbringer
Call me cynical, but this reads like some shall we say "special interest
group" has decided to take potshots and has fed this to their talking head aka
Senator.

Some of the points don't even make sense outside of a campaign of F.U.D.

"What if a virus got access to this information?"

What a colossally stupid question. Let me see, if there was a virus out there
that got access to this information... all the _jailbreakers_ would be
screwed.

In that case, I'm sure Apple would shed a tiny, perfectly formed polished
aluminium tear.

You can either scream about Apple's walled garden, or you can play what-if
games with hypothetical viruses... but you can't have it both ways.

~~~
sibsibsib
what does this have to do with jailbreakers? The data in question is
accessible on the machine the person syncs their phone with. It's conceivable
that third parties could easily gain access to it.

I'm sure people have all kinds of other sensitive private info on their
machines, but how much of it is easy to automatically parse and analyze?

------
r00fus
For a former comedian, Al Franken is sure leading the charge for consumers. We
need more like him and less like Lieberman.

